

Ask HN: How do you build landing pages quickly - vishalzone2002

Hi guys,
  I am building a landing page for one of my ideas but I am doing it by actually coding html&#x2F;jquery etc. 
  Is there a better way to build landing pages more quickly?
======
bennesvig
UnBounce makes things very very easy.

[http://unbounce.com/](http://unbounce.com/)

Another option is to buy a theme off Themeforest:
[http://themeforest.net/category/marketing/landing-
pages](http://themeforest.net/category/marketing/landing-pages)

~~~
vishalzone2002
its kind of expensive

~~~
jonursenbach
Compared to how much time you're going to spend making it yourself? Not
really.

------
ananth99
Check these links. Might be useful. Some of them are paid but are worth it. :)

* [http://startbootstrap.com/](http://startbootstrap.com/) * [http://bootswatch.com/](http://bootswatch.com/) * [http://bootstrapzero.com/](http://bootstrapzero.com/) * [http://designmodo.com/shop/](http://designmodo.com/shop/)

------
wlesieutre
A lot of the "Hey, check out my cool startup" pages are put together with
Bootstrap or similar.

If you don't want it to look the same as every other bootstrap page it still
takes some work to customize, but it takes care of a huge amount of work for
you.

[http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/)

------
flylib
[https://github.com/GAFuller/rails-4-landing](https://github.com/GAFuller/rails-4-landing)

~~~
vishalzone2002
interesting.. starred

------
snoldak924
Have you seen [http://launchrock.co/](http://launchrock.co/)?

~~~
phantom_oracle
This one is free too (just confirmed:
[http://support.launchrock.co/knowledgebase/articles/137846-h...](http://support.launchrock.co/knowledgebase/articles/137846-how-
much-does-launchrock-cost)).

------
ASquare
You could use Unbounce, Optimizely or LeadPages. None are free but not
expensive either.

------
cozy200305
leadpages.net is solid. Their podcast is pretty helpful too. We have used them
for a little while. Not free, but as mentioned, as opposed to doing it
yourself, worth it.

